

Negotiations: Allowing your opponent to save face - Xurinos

Does anyone have any good anecdotes and tips for allowing the opposite side of an argument or negotiation to save face?<p>This is something I need to work on.  I have the classic flaw where I outright railroad people with what I know is right in a situation, and I realize that I need to temper this, to allow them to save face.
======
Muggle
So you're saying you're a dick who instantly assumes himself correct?

